# Shrade oldtimer



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Just bought a brand new one because they were on sale and it was the first knife that was given to me as a kid. Opened the new package and the handle already has a crack in it. I was debating about returning it for a new one but I was wondering how hard it would be to put a new handle on it from antler. If anyone could help me out I'd really appreciate it


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

folder or fix blade?

fix blades are easier for me (some folders use the screws and they are easy)

unless you just wanted your own handle, really not worth the time and I would get it replaced

antler does look good


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

It's a fixed blade. I like the idea of antler


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

not that hard, you just have to be sure to get both surfaces completely flat when you split the antler and use a good epoxy


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

well i got a piece of axis antler have some cut out to the length that i need. i just dont have a way right now to split it in half. the original handle came with to pins that screw into each other that i was going to try and reuse. any suggestions on the best way to put it together? should i use the original pins or find another way to connect the two pieces together?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would reuse them if possible (provided no rust ect)

need to get someone with a bandsaw to cut in half, then sand flat...(drill in a vise before you cut in half so they like up nice...or cut in half, and drill one side how you like, then hold the other side on and mark a spot to drill if there is color, shape or something you like..just as long as the pieces line up when your done)

dry fit, mark then start your filing to shape, check it often


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i can reuse them. there is no rust as they are only about 3 months old. next time i go out to my fil's i will take it with me. he has a bandsaw and a bunch of tools in his shop that i can use. i'll try and remember to get some pics of it as i progress along with it. i got the antler from a shed that they found from an axis, so if i mess up i still have tons of it left to try again.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

well got started on it over the holiday. I have to get new screws and barrels to hold it together. The original ones were way too short. I will try and get some pics of it posted up today when I get home.


----------

